Ask HN: Facebook alternatives? - hidiegomariani
======
chrisvalleybay
It of course depends on what do you want. We don’t want a new Facebook to take
over for Facebook, as it would just recreate the same issues.

We need to rethink what social is and needs to be on the web. People are
unwilling to pay for these services, yet spend hours on them every day. This
is a big issue. People are unwilling to pay for the servers, and engineers,
yet become frantic when they learn that indeed FB wasn’t as free as they
thought.

So that’s issue number one. If you are unwilling to pay with your privacy, pay
with your wallet. Right now, there is very little willingness from the people
to pay for the services they use, but once newspapers start charging, and
information on the web in general start to cost money, that’s when we can
rethink the product.

------
wonderofworld
Real life.

